# Getting Faster at F2L



## firefox109 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello,


I practice F2L a LOT and i'm decent at it now. However, how could I get better at F2L. Practice is no problem because i do it whenever i have time. How could i improve my look aheads?also finger tricks for F2L?


----------



## byu (Apr 7, 2009)

Go slow and just practice. Nothing anyone can say will make you instantly faster. It's all about practice


----------



## firefox109 (Apr 7, 2009)

Do you have any tips on looking ahead?


----------



## byu (Apr 7, 2009)

Just practice going slow on F2L


----------



## firefox109 (Apr 7, 2009)

Okay,do you know any good finger tricks i can use?


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdSiQQ9VSEY


----------



## byu (Apr 7, 2009)

Finger tricks are normally developed on your own.


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 7, 2009)

Can you load a video of you solving? That way we can critique your fingertricks better. The only solve you have has, what, 2 solved F2L? I have more criticism on your LL than your F2L on that solve.


----------



## firefox109 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah i need to work on OLL's and PLL's too but i want to get the F2L with less moves.


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 7, 2009)

just make a video


----------



## byu (Apr 7, 2009)

Study F2L algs, and learn from them, but don't actually learn the algs themselves


----------



## firefox109 (Apr 7, 2009)

okay ill just make a video doing the first 2 layers since i didn't learn the 2 look OLL's and 2 look PLL's completely yet.(cant do it tonight though because i need to sleep)


----------



## holypasta (Apr 7, 2009)

for look-ahead: solve the cube slowly, looking ahead for every turn, at a solid pace (you are always turning. never stop turning.) then, once you are comfortable, go a tiny bit faster. repeat.

for certain situations that are difficult to solve intuitively, use algorithms from badmephisto's site.


----------

